# Ambulance Wreck



## nibejeebies (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2009/jun/06/three-remain-hospitalized-after-ambulance-wreck/



> CORRYTON/Knoxville — Two Rural/Metro ambulance workers and a patient remain in stable condition today after an ambulance wrecked in Northeast Knox County the night before, officials said.
> 
> The wreck happened around 9 p.m. Friday on Washington Pike near Washington Valley Lane when the ambulance hit a utility pole, Knox County E-911 records show. No other cars were involved, Rural/Metro spokeswoman Cynthia Moxley said.


----------



## nibejeebies (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## JonTullos (Jun 7, 2009)

Ouch!  Any word on what caused the wreck?


----------



## reaper (Jun 7, 2009)

I am guessing Speed?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 7, 2009)

Newton's 3rd Law


----------



## nibejeebies (Jun 7, 2009)

so far All I have heard is that the Drive cam indicated that he was driving at 66mph (25mph Zone) on a curve two lane back road. I attempted to get a look at the fottage when I was at the AOC but they ushered me out and closed the door with a sign reading "No Blue Shirts Allowed, Management only"


----------



## vquintessence (Jun 7, 2009)

nibejeebies said:


> so far All I have heard is that the Drive cam indicated that he was driving at 66mph (25mph Zone) on a curve two lane back road. I attempted to get a look at the fottage when I was at the AOC but they ushered me out and closed the door with a sign reading "No Blue Shirts Allowed, Management only"



I hope the fool losses his drivers license as well as EMS certificate for reckless endangerment; hopefully his partner teching won't have quite the same drastic punishment... but still deserves one for not speaking up.

Come on... _*WHAT* quality of care is happening at 66 mph_?  The only time you should be going that fast is on the highway in a 65 mph zone... and even then...


----------



## vquintessence (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, what level providers were they jeebies?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 7, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> Come on... _*WHAT* quality of care is happening at 66 mph_?  The only time you should be going that fast is on the highway in a 65 mph zone... and even then...


Assuming a decently (not even great, but decently) maintained road and vehicle, you should be able to provide care at 65 on a freeway.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 7, 2009)

Huh odd, I just got into a wreck last night.  Of course the deer caused it and slid off the road into a ditch but thats for another story


Too common lately..


----------



## Buzz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Huh odd, I just got into a wreck last night.  Of course the deer caused it and slid off the road into a ditch but thats for another story
> 
> 
> Too common lately..



We've had two separate bad wrecks in Detroit this past week.


----------



## nibejeebies (Jun 8, 2009)

It was EMT-IV x 2.  I don't know what will happen to the girl that was in the back Teching it but The regional Director already fired the driver and said that he was filing a request for suspension of his EMT license.


----------



## exodus (Jun 8, 2009)

nibejeebies said:


> so far All I have heard is that the Drive cam indicated that he was driving at 66mph (25mph Zone) on a curve two lane back road. I attempted to get a look at the fottage when I was at the AOC but they ushered me out and closed the door with a sign reading "No Blue Shirts Allowed, Management only"



I drive 60-65 on the freeway when I have a patient... But sometimes even slower depending on traffic...


----------



## JonTullos (Jun 8, 2009)

nibejeebies said:


> It was EMT-IV x 2.  I don't know what will happen to the girl that was in the back Teching it but The regional Director already fired the driver and said that he was filing a request for suspension of his EMT license.



Unless she was telling the driver to step on it, I don't see why there would even be any question that she's not at fault.  To me the responsibility would be on the driver and he's already been dealt with it would seem.


----------



## emt1994 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats terrible is there follow up on how everyone is


----------



## nibejeebies (Jun 17, 2009)

OTay! Update:
Tech:
I was wrong about the tech, it was a male.  He came through with a few bruises and a  small cut on his leg where the cot slammed into him when the securing rails came lose.  
He was back to work after the mandatory 3 day medical leave. 

Pt:
 no injuries but this would be the third time this pt has been involved in an MVC while laying on the cot, twice with R/M and once with another company. 

Driver:
Separated his shoulder, will need several surgeries to repair.    Was Terminated, but is receiving medical benefits until tear is repaired.


----------



## emt1994 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry for the one let go thats terrible but its good that they were able to basically walk away from what could have been a lot worse.


----------



## djmedic913 (Jun 18, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> I hope the fool losses his drivers license as well as EMS certificate for reckless endangerment; hopefully his partner teching won't have quite the same drastic punishment... but still deserves one for not speaking up.



If you are in the back, you can't always control what your idiot driver is doing. All you can do is yell at them from the back, or ask them politely to slow down, beyond that the tech in the back can't push them out of the driver's seat...
What is the attendant truly going to do? And why should said attendant be punished? The said attendant should beat the piss out of the driver for almost killing them.



vquintessence said:


> Come on... _*WHAT* quality of care is happening at 66 mph_?  The only time you should be going that fast is on the highway in a 65 mph zone... and even then...


you would be amazed at how medics can give care at 66 mph...it is just as amazing as the care given at 30 mph or even 5 mph. The speed of the ambulance doesn't correlate to the amount of care given. And if you are on a highway that has a posted speed of 65 mph are you telling me that you are not at least doing the speed limit?


----------



## djmedic913 (Jun 18, 2009)

nibejeebies said:


> EMT-IV x 2



what exactly is an EMT-IV?
is that an intermediate?
I know first responder, basic, intermediate, critical care intermediate (upstate NY), medic, critical care medic, flight medic....:unsure:


----------



## zappa26 (Jun 18, 2009)

EMT-IV is an EMT-B with an expanded scope of practice to include the start of IV lines and use of some drugs through those IVs.


----------



## djmedic913 (Jun 18, 2009)

zappa26 said:


> EMT-IV is an EMT-B with an expanded scope of practice to include the start of IV lines and use of some drugs through those IVs.



so doesn't that make them an Intermediate? was there a separate class for this IV and drugs after there Basic class?


----------



## CAOX3 (Jun 18, 2009)

They should have at least waited till he was back to full duty to fire him.  Now he will collect workmans comp and could easily drag it out with that type of injury untill he finds another job.


----------



## sop (Jun 20, 2009)

reaper said:


> I am guessing Speed?



I know where I live there is a certain speed limit emergency vehicles must travel.


----------

